# Life Expectancy/Breeding



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I've heard that darts can live up to 10-15 years old and am wondering about keeping some of their offspring for when they do die. Is there a certain age that they stop breeding? I don't want to sell all the offspring and have no frogs left when this happens! I currently have 4 azureiventris which are about 1.5 years old and have produced 5 viable clutches of eggs so far. Obviously I'm not planning on them dying any time soon, just wondering!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I know of a frogger who had some wc auratus in his possession for 20-25 years, and they were breeding as of last year, after a 5 year break. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i friedn of mine has a pair of leucs that are 16 years old, and this is the only darts he keeps now since they are the one he has had the longest, they are part of his family.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I had heard of a man in germany who had or still has an azureus who is nearly 30 years old. Its amazing how long they live compared other animals like dogs and cats, or even other frogs like tree frogs. Its just so cool to think a small creature like that has a lifespan that long. And for me who is only 26 to think a frog can live as long as I have so far seems even longer.

But to answe your question I would say it is very common for darts to live well into their teens given the proper life style, and also depends on the species


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I had a WC tinctorius 'Nikita' that was at least 20 years old fertilizing clutches right until the end.


----------

